# New IPMAF website!



## James Miller (Dec 28, 2007)

IPMAF has a new website! Check it out here: www.presasarnis.com/kombatan


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations!

One look and I could tell it was another excellent site designed by SilverStar WebDesign!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2007)

Good job Bob!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------

